# Free Delivery ?



## dave-

I just ordered over £40 pre VAT so that I could get the free delivery.

But I did not read the small print on your website that says I needed to select free delivery in a drop down menu. 

I was automatically charged for next day. 

Is there any way I can change it ?


----------



## DetailedClean

Hi David

I believe you've already cancelled the incorrect order and placed a new one with free delivery? (20171211-7295-49803-11413)


----------



## dave-

DetailedClean said:


> Hi David
> 
> I believe you've already cancelled the incorrect order and placed a new one with free delivery? (20171211-7295-49803-11413)


Yes done that now, thank you.

Good prices


----------

